# Securing light fittings



## 10hcaro (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just about to get stuck into building a melamine enclosure for my woma. I want it to last him a while, so I'm making it 4x2x2. I'm looking at getting a pre-corded ceramic ES fitting and I was wondering how you go about securing them in the roof of the enclosure. I've seen ones that have an attachment for hanging, but I'd like to fix it directly into the top if possible. I really want to know how other people go about it when they are building from scratch. 

This is the first time I have ever touched a power tool (other than drilling holes into dowel) and I'll be getting help from my dad who is very handy with DIY projects. It would be appreciated if you could explain it simply, as I am eager to learn but very inexperienced.

Thanks!


----------



## Syn2554 (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha same question here. I need another light fitting for my coastal. I don't think anyone in my family is that handy though... lol


----------



## 10hcaro (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm lucky I've got a handy Andy haha


----------



## LiasisKing (Apr 3, 2011)

if the fitting has a screw off end (you can take apart some of them, they normally have to little gasket like things in them) then you take it apart, drill the right size hole in the top of the enclosure, then put it back together around the hole. 

If the fitting is flat on one side, the best way is to use max-bond (construction adhesive) ... it is best to have the enclosure upside down while the max-bond is curing, or tape it down with masking tape. 

That is the 2 ways that i have done it. Good Luck


----------



## 10hcaro (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! Sounds easy enough


----------

